# Fern Lace Baby Blanket - Knit



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello All, I recently made a blanket for a coworker. I have written out the pattern in case anyone is interested. I have posted it to my Ravelry site - my pattern is FREE!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fern-lace-baby-blanket


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

that is pretty. Thanks


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I admired this blanket when you posted it, very pretty.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ohh. Fantastic!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is lovely. You do beautiful work and I admire your ability to create such a lovely blanket.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank-you. Your blanket is beautiful


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, beautiful pattern.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful!!
Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, this is just such a beautiful baby blanket. Thanks so much for giving it to us for free. You are wonderful and may God Bless you.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I wondered if you might get around to writing out your pattern for this blanket "some day" after seeing your post in the Pictures section yesterday. That was fast!!!! :lol:

Thanks for sharing your lovely pattern!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

cattdages said:


> Hello All, I recently made a blanket for a coworker. I have written out the pattern in case anyone is interested. I have posted it to my Ravelry site - my pattern is FREE!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fern-lace-baby-blanket


Thank you so very much Cathy for generously posting this beautiful blanket for us.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you for sharing. I admired this blanket when you posted it, very pretty.


and so did I; thank you


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a beauty! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

It's just beautiful! Very kind and generous to share your talents!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you very kind of you &#128512;


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this lovely pattern for free . It's most generous of you .


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very pretty - thanks for making it available.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty, Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for offering the pattern. I did like the blanket when seeing your original posting.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is a very pretty blanket


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for posting and sharing . It caught my eyes the other day. It is beautiful. Mw


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you for the pattern. It is now on my to do list.


----------



## murf (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Really pretty.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for being so kind as to give us this beautiful pattern.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> That is lovely. You do beautiful work and I admire your ability to create such a lovely blanket.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How lovely!


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! I think I'll use the blue section for the front of a sweater.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! That is such a pretty pattern.


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you, this is truly a beautiful blanket.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Gigiky said:


> Thanks a bunch! I think I'll use the blue section for the front of a sweater.


I can't wait to see that! Be sure to post


----------



## jsammy (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful pattern!


----------



## addy2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Your blanket is lovely! Did you use cotton blend yarn?


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

addy2010 said:


> Your blanket is lovely! Did you use cotton blend yarn?


Thank you! The yarn is Knit Picks Comfy Worsted which is a cotton blend.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Absolutely lovely work.. xo ws


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for being so thoughtful. Your work is beautiful. I look forward to knitting it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful blanket. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pattern.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

That is just beautiful and great colors. Thanks for the link. I have downloaded it


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

OH MY! Another project to start!!

thanks,


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing it. I just printed a copy and am looking forward to making one this winter.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

It's beautiful! Thank you so much for your generosity in sharing the pattern.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very pretty, thank you for sharing


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so very much for taking the time to do this! I love the stitches you chose, a piece of art.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Jean K said:


> Thanks so much for sharing it. I just printed a copy and am looking forward to making one this winter.


I am very happy to share! You had all better post your projects on Ravelry! I want to see your creations and you interpretation of my idea. thank you!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you Cathy, a beautiful blanket. Much appreciated and your work is lovely..


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Just lovely. I like the combination of colors and of patterns.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

Thank you this might be my next project.


----------

